# Cheap glow sticks for night fishing



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

Last week I got a lot of 100 glow sticks off ebay. I paid 5.95 with shipping. WHere could you get them that cheap anywhere else. I also ordered my daughter the glow necklaces too. The sticks are single use and the necklaces are reusable. Now if someone could direct me to where I could get some surgical tubing that's glow in the dark. All of the links on line that I have seen either want you to purchase 20' of it or have you calling a phone number.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

Hmm if you are talking about night fishing with the rod in a rod holder i reccomend you using these little bells you can attach to the tip. You can get them in some tackle stores or walmart.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I use surgical tubing at work, its expensive and you usually have to but alot


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

For surf fishing I'm not to fond of the bells. If I was in the bay or in slack water I could see using them. I used the bells before and didn't care for them. Does anyone know where to get some surgical tubing glow type cheap?


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Greetings Baran013,
I don't know about glow in the dark surgical tubing but Tommy Tape makes a glow in the dark tape that you can wrap around a rod tip. Charge it up with a flashlight and it will glow for several minutes. I used to have their website but try www.tommytape.com. Hope this helps.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I use to fish up on the Pax river at the Naval station and we had a buddy who worked for MD Dept of Transportation. He would hook us up with the reflective tape used on road signs. We'd wrap a couple of pieces on the rod tip and only a small lantern light or even moonlight would be enough light to see your rod bend.
I've seen similar tape at the hardware stores.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

B-013,

Learn to work in the dark  

A lot of good pier & surf fishing conditions will be during low to no light. Train yourself to do it blind and work up to the comfort of a dim light  

Things really get interesting when you bait up, cast out, and hook something big in total darkness  

Glow sticks are optional,

`bucket


----------



## fishmor (Apr 11, 2003)

If yor are fishing w/ a fire or lantern, SOLAS (Safety Of Life At Sea) grade reflecitve tape works great. It is highly reflective and super sticky. You can pick it up at any marine supply or even Walmart.


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

I try to avoid as much light at night when fishing. It seems to attract to many pests. Plus, it's supposed to spook the drum.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Geetings all,Hope this helps.

Use automotive reflective tape, and tape a "Thill: nite-brite" replacement battery (usually $2.49 at Wally world)right above the tape with the led facing the rod butt. The nite-brite lasts for 20 hours, and you can turn it on/off, and it comes in red,amber,green.


----------



## mroczka (Apr 23, 2001)

Why do you need glow in the dark surgical tubing for your glow sticks? Just use plain clear plastic tubing that you can buy at any hardware store and it comes in different diameters and is sold by the foot. Put a little electrical tape on both ends. Don't use a lantern up north the fishermen at night will kill you. The same goes for the idiots shining there headlights in the water or at you.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

the bells always annoy me.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Lantern? What's that?


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

He surgical tubing is for when I go out fishing at night, I used to use it when I fished off party boats. It was great for whiting fishing in the evening. And I used to use a small piece of it as a teaser when fishing with metal.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

Another good way i like is the old fashioned way. No light at all. Id have to agree with bucket to. Gettin something big at night can make things interesting.


----------

